# My latest, P220 ST



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I've owned a number of Sigs through the years and like the platform. Right now about half my handguns are Sigs and the other half are 1911s. Sold a few safe queens and I wanted something I'd never owned - so I picked up my first all steel Sig. First impressions are that it's a heavy, very well made pistol. It will be baptized this evening at our local bowling pin shoot...


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice looking, SIG!


Lateck,


----------



## Hikingman (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new Sig!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Love the stainless. I have a 220 Elite in stainless and agree that it is heavy.


----------

